# Picked up a used surf reel today. Sealine 450H



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I was in a local pawn shop up in Spring today and found a Daiwa SeaLine 450H on a 6 Ft Tidewater Rod. The rod wasnt much to speak of, but the reel was in great shape. The rod had a little corrosion on some of the eyes, but the roller on the end seemed to be free spinning. Who knows, it might clean up alright. I had heard of the Daiwa Sealine name, but didnt (dont) know much about them. It was marked $89.00, but I offered the guy $60 and he took it. 
I cant find too much info online about the reel. I have Penn Senator 4/0 that I use for surf fishing, and thought that this might be a little better reel to have with me when the sharks are around. (Line capacity, drag etc...) Any opinions of the reel or if I got a good deal or not. Its not marked with a certain size like the Penns.. 4/0 6/0 9//0 etc.. Anyone know what its comparable to?

Thanks..

wacowade


----------



## brobert (Dec 24, 2005)

I have the size down from yours, GREAT reel. Mine went for $125 new . 
I dont know how it compares to the penns since i dont use penn reels but it is a very good reel and should bring anything in that you hook up with. 

Good deal!


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice Reel -









Comes complete, no expensive add-ons needed 
Sealed stainless steel ball bearings 
Rugged one-piece aluminum frame 
Machine-cut bronze and stainless steel gears 
Strong aluminum spool and sideplates 
High speed retrieve 
Hard anodized and paraffined finish 
Smooth disc drag 
[*]Spool click Back to Top


















Model: 450H 
Gear Ratio: 3.4 
Weight: 36oz 
Line Capacity: 30lb/550yds, 40lb/420yds, 50lb/340yds


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i have 2 900h reels love them


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Daiwa 450H is one of my favorite reels. It rivals the Penn 113HLW in size and reliability. Very easy to clean. I have caught many a fish with it including the 9'6" lemon shark I have in my avatar. Same line capacity as a Penn 113HLW. Great casting reel when spooled with 40# mono. An excellent choice for a reel.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

Looks like I made a good choice then. I didnt have a lot of time to do my homework on the reel. I didnt want to leave it there and come home and do a search to find out more about the reel and have it gone by the time I got back.
So I bought a little Christmas gift for myself. That Lemon Shark in your picture BeachBum is a fantastic catch. I have never gotten into anything near that large yet. I am just now starting to pick up some equipment and some knowledge about shark fishing from people on this site. I have caught some baby sharks from the beach and galveston piers etc.. But really really want to get into the 5 and 6 foot range this summer. Maybe I will post when I am heading down to the coast next and I can tag along with some of you guys and learn more. Thanks again for the replys...

Merry Christmas to all!

Wade


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

wacowade said:


> Maybe I will post when I am heading down to the coast next and I can tag along with some of you guys and learn more. Thanks again for the replys...
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!
> 
> Wade


Well you are more than welcome to fish with me as that my fishing partners are few and far between these days. I am not sure how long you have been around, but I took a leave of absence from fishing and internet. If you looked at Stretch's recent post, you will know what I am talking about.

In my signature, in Stretch's thread, or at the top of Monts shark board you will find a link to my site that I re-openned.

As for the 450H. For a heavier conventional reel, it is great at casting. It can not compete with some of the Newells at casting, but for brute strength, it is a great buy. I hold more value in my 450H vs any Newell. I have personally seen to many failures. I know Newells are prized on the upper Texas coast and people will defend the honor of their Newells anyday...however, down here, they make better weights  Just kidding. In my opinion, though, I would much rather deal with a Penn senator or Daiwa Sealine HS series reel.

Sorry Newell guys.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Diawa Sealine*

****...you beat me to that pawn shop. I've been looking for a 450H but I did find a 400H which I recently bought in a pawn shop for $35 dollars. It looks and works like new. I filled it up with 30lb test BG. They are great casting reels! Goodluck you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Ms. Fisher-person (Apr 5, 2005)

Sounds like a good Christmas present you got there. That was good shopping! Don't worry, I won't tell your wife....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I had a 350 that I loved casting with. I could out cast the 4/0 and newell users with ease.


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> I had a 350 that I loved casting with. I could out cast the 4/0 and newell users with ease.


I have a 50 and 350. Love them both for all around fishing. I do have 450 and 600. Strong solid reels for shark fishing for most sharks you will normal encounter. Might want to go bigger for the big boys.


----------

